# No Show Fee for Medicaid?



## AC0330 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello!

Does anyone know where I can find information as to whether an office can charge a Medicaid patient a no show fee or not? I am finding several different answers. I work in North Carolina.

Thank You!


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 5, 2017)

My understanding is you cannot bill a medicaid patient for anything other than any copays assessed. I found the following for NC Medicaid Dental where you can't, i assume this applies to Mediaid Medical as well.

https://ncdma.s3.amazonaws.com/s3fs-public/documents/files/Medicaid_Dental_FAQ_2014_02.pdf



> May I charge a Medicaid recipient a fee for a broken appointment?No. Federal Medicaid policy does not allow providers to charge Medicaid recipients a fee for a brokenappointment. Nor can providers collect an up-front deposit that is retained in the event of a brokenappointment



A financial policy from a NC practice:



http://cdpeds.com/uploads/Consent_Financial_Policy_for_Website.pdf



> MISSED APPOINTMENTSSince we typically schedule considerable time for initial and follow-up visits, our policy is to charge $75.00 for missedappointments unless canceled at least 24 hours in advance. There may be an additional fee for extended testing sessions.We can not file this with your insurance plans as they will not pay for this. *Medicaid patients can not be charged thisfee but will be discharged after a missed appointment*. Please help us by keeping, or canceling in advance, anyappointments you schedule.



You can always call them and ask:
https://dma.ncdhhs.gov/providers

DHHS Customer Service Center - Information on Medicaid and NC Health Choice policies and procedures - Phone: 800-662-7030


----------



## prayercoder (Apr 17, 2017)

*Medicaid "No show"*

https://medicaid.alabama.gov/conten...anuals/7.6.1.G_PM_January_2017_Bookmarked.pdf

Alabama Medicaid Provider Manual says "If a provider routinely accepts a
Medicaid assignment, he or she may not bill Medicaid or the recipient for a
service he or she did not provide, i.e., missed or canceled appointment."

You should be able to look under the North Carolina Medicaid site to find out for your state.


----------



## ldstallmann (May 19, 2017)

Your best bet is to look at the signed provider agreement with your state's Medicaid.  It should specifically address that issue.  If you cant find it, ask your Medicaid rep.  He/She should know this off hand or be able to find the answer for you.  In my experience, MS & LA, the answer is no you may not charge the patient.   Hope that helps.


----------



## michellepilcher (May 19, 2017)

*Alaska Medicaid*

From the recipient handbook: 

"Arrive on time for your appointment.  Call your health care provider’s office if you are unable to make it on time.  If you need to cancel, let them know 24 hours before your appointment time.  You are responsible for paying for your “no show” 
appointments".

Each state is different and will allow different things.


----------



## jrock14 (Mar 16, 2020)

Can anyone guide me to the Ohio Medicaid information on billing for No-Shows?  I have found conflicting answers.


----------

